# skyscraper on highest and lowest place on earth



## gobo (Aug 26, 2005)

whitch skyscrapers are build on the higest place on earth an the lowest place on earth?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034141


----------



## gobo (Aug 26, 2005)

ok tnx
but what about the lowest? do u know that?


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm going to try to find out where the lowest is... Maybe New Orleans? It might be really hard to determine that because I don't think there's any major cities below sea level.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

New Orleans seems plausible. Or maybe some town in the Netherlands.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, it's not really a skyscraper, but check out the Royal Dead Sea Hotel in Ein Bokek, Israel, 422m below(!) sea level:


----------

